# How can I...



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

get my tiels to step up on my hand. I've had one about 5 weeks and the second not quite 2. The second is a much tamer bird but he still will not get on my hand or finger and the first one is so afraid of my hand she just runs from me. I can't really let them out of their cages because I have dogs. Also the first one doesn't have clipped wings. Any suggestions. They love to be talked to, just not touched.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take it slow and have some millet on hand to see if they will eat it with you holding it. Once they are comfortable with your hand near them you can pull the millet back so they have to step on your hand to get it. I would praise them when they touch your hand/stand on your hand. Here are some links I found that may be helpful http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-behavior-and-training/bird-training/tips-for-bird-owners.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-bird-behavior/taming-budgies-cockatiels.aspx Could you put your dogs outside or in another room so the tiels can have some out of cage time? Tiels enjoy out of cage time and should have some everyday


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try letting them out when the dogs are outside or put the dogs in another room to give yourself a chance to work with the birds. Birds are much easier to work with when they are outside of their cage.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Also, if you don't want to use your hand, you can use a perch. Some 'tiels that are afraid of hands prefer to "step up" onto the perch at first, and then after they're use to stepping up onto the perch you can try with your hand/finger.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I pull my long sleeves over my hands so they are stepping up on the sleeves, both of mine don't like hands.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with the others as far as needing out of cage time daily. The longer they stay in their comfort zone and view you from a distance, the scarier you'll be. I have mine out from day one and use a more aggressive approach then others. When they first come home, they don't go straight into a cage -but rather stay on the bed, couch, whatever and observe. It makes things much easier. I also hold them from day one. I tamed all my budgies and tiels this way and it really works to gain their full trust. Since yours are scared already and already see their cage as their safe spot, they may already be somewhat cagebound and even with the doors open they won't come out the first few times. Soon, they will and when they do start handling them one by one in a quiet part of the room. Talk to them, pick them up, don't move if they bite, etc. If you need more tips, let us know but I really think the first step is letting them out every day.


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

But what about the one that does not have her wings clipped, can she still come out?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

sassismom said:


> But what about the one that does not have her wings clipped, can she still come out?


Could you take her somewhere to get her wings clipped? I had Spike clipped when he first came home so he could get use to me and his surroundings. I felt is was safer for him to get use to my house before flying all around it.


----------

